# Mystery snails



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys do mystery snails breed fast and do you have to have a male and female?how to tell a part?i thanking about getting one or 2 for my 5 gallon fluval tank.thanks


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

For a 5 gallon, you only need one. They can get pretty big, so just find one you like. There isn't much you can do for sexing, but you do need a male and female. The female can produce over 300 eggs at a time, but they might just get eaten depending on the fish you have. If you want to breed, just buy a bunch, and you'll wind up with several of each gender. Eggs take about 2 weeks to hatch. These guys are really cool, and surprisingly active.


----------

